# frog's



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

dose anyone no when the dates are for frog hunting? i couldn't find them anywhere on the odnr web site.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't believe there are any regulations for frogs. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Gone Wishin said:


> I don't believe there are any regulations for frogs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh you would be very wrong


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Matt Hougan said:


> Oh you would be very wrong


I see that. Here you go OP http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-25-04

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah I no there is a date and bag limits but just trying to make Shure when it starts to play it safe.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

its in all year, except mid may thru mid june


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

!!! trigger happy !!! said:


> Yeah I no there is a date and bag limits but just trying to make Shure when it starts to play it safe.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


See page 16 of the Fishing regs. Get a fishing license.

*FROG SEASON
Frog season is open from 6 p.m. the second
Friday in June (June 13) through April 30,
2015. Only bullfrogs and green frogs may
be legally taken. Not more than 15 (singly
or in combination) may be taken
or possessed in any one day.
*

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/pdfs/fishing/fishingregulations_2014_2015.pdf


----------



## JRey (Apr 3, 2014)

Any good spots ya'll are willing to share? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it starts tonight, the second friday in june... the limit is 15.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ezbite said:


> it starts tonight, the second friday in june... the limit is 15.


Are you gigging your frog on tonight Tom? 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry, couldn't resist...


Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JRey (Apr 3, 2014)

Got 2 tonight walking a pond.. got a dozen crayfish though, didnt even hear any crokin

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

What are the legal means of taking them? Can u use bb guns or just gigs. We use to hunt for them in NY and u could use bb guns it was so much cleaner than gigging.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

KaGee said:


> Are you gigging your frog on tonight Tom?
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


tricky word play and yea i did.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wormwigglr said:


> What are the legal means of taking them? Can u use bb guns or just gigs. We use to hunt for them in NY and u could use bb guns it was so much cleaner than gigging.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


you can only shoot them with a crossbow or long bow.


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn good way to bust up some arrows! Can u hunt frogs in mosquito and grand river wildlife areas? Not sure if they close during summer lots of good swamps there though.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I used my bow a few years ago at mosquito, I had some old aluminum arrows I refletched with a 10" white arrow wrap and 4" white fletchings, just used plain old field points too. i hit a few rocks but it didnt bother the arrows at all, dulled some of the tips. I missed many more than I hit so I went back to the gig. This was at night, its hard to aim in the dark  It was fun but no where as productive as the gig at night. And yes, the grand river has some very big frogs, however I'd suggest taking a hike during the day and explore the area, I've hunted the grand river for many, many moons and I still get turned around in there at night. Get a map, read it know where you are at and going and carry a compass.


----------



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

A recurve with carbon bowfishing arrow, field point with a washer behind it is the way to go. Find the frogs with your flashlight, turn it off and use your headlight to take the shot. I have more success than a gig this way.


----------

